# Sherman relaxes.



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

While I was finishing up Lydia, I modified Sherman to put him in a more relaxed stance. 








I felt sorry for him having his hand up all time on the chain for the whistled.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty nice. I really like your figures. 

How about a relaxed fireman next? Somebody standing, but not doing much of anything. Maybe leaning against the tender?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh. Somehow, I had "Mr. Peabody" in mind.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, 
Thats a good suggestion. I like the idea of him leaning against the tender, but what to do with his hands?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question. 

I'm thinking it needs to be a pose that you don't mind seeing him hold for more than a few moments.  

Not sure how well any of these might work: 

- arms crossed 
- hands in pockets 
- lighting a pipe 
- holding on to the handle of a shovel. Maybe a foot propped up on the shovel. 
- if not leaning on tender, he could be standing and have one hand about shoulder height on the edge of the cab 

I guess I'm just wanting some non-sitting firemen


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I like your suggestions Bruce. I'll see what I can come up with while I'm working on Claus Sprekles. I'm leaning towards a hand stretched out supporting himself on the cab look with maybe one hand on his hip pocket.


----------

